# Is This Mystery Snail Dead?



## NewtThePinkbelly (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey guys. I know this isn't a turtle question, but I figure a lot of you have experience with other aquatic animals. 
Yesterday we noticed our black mystery snail was sitting among the black rocks upside down. I put him upright but he still didn't seem to move much. When we picked him up he moved his little antennae and retracted a little, so we were like "oh good, he's alive". We put him in a separate tank for a few hours and he didn't really move. We put him back into the main tank for sleeping time. We woke up today and he still has not moved. Picked him up, smelled him, smells totally fine. Pulled at his foot, no movement. Is he just dumb? Or is he dead? I'm really worried about him...Thanks :')


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 7, 2019)

NewtThePinkbelly said:


> Hey guys. I know this isn't a turtle question, but I figure a lot of you have experience with other aquatic animals.
> Yesterday we noticed our black mystery snail was sitting among the black rocks upside down. I put him upright but he still didn't seem to move much. When we picked him up he moved his little antennae and retracted a little, so we were like "oh good, he's alive". We put him in a separate tank for a few hours and he didn't really move. We put him back into the main tank for sleeping time. We woke up today and he still has not moved. Picked him up, smelled him, smells totally fine. Pulled at his foot, no movement. Is he just dumb? Or is he dead? I'm really worried about him...Thanks :')


I believe @Maro2Bear keeps mystery snails. (I have a mystery snail, myself, but I'm a novice dealing with snails.)

You might get more input if you post in the Other Pet Talk section of the forum.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2019)

Mystery snails sometimes spend several days totally immobile, seemingly dead, but not.

Just leave him alone. Every other day, if he has not moved at all, lift him out and sniff. If he dies, believe me, you'll know it.

You could also try putting a small section of zucchini near him. Mine love it! If he doesn't rouse, don't worry, especially if you never given him anything like that. Just take it out the next day.

It's good to feed them high calcium veggies now and then. Kale, zucchini, broccoli...any will do.

And if you have more than one, watch for egg clusters. If you want LOTS of mystery snails, you can incubate the eggs. Lots of fun!

Mine are approaching the size of ping pong balls!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 8, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Mystery snails sometimes spend several days totally immobile, seemingly dead, but not.
> 
> Just leave him alone. Every other day, if he has not moved at all, lift him out and sniff. If he dies, believe me, you'll know it.
> 
> ...




Great advice. I used to par-boil zucchini as well. They loved it. I say used to, ‘cause for some reason, over time, they died one by one. Not sure why, my water might be too cold.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 8, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Mystery snails sometimes spend several days totally immobile, seemingly dead, but not.
> 
> Just leave him alone. Every other day, if he has not moved at all, lift him out and sniff. If he dies, believe me, you'll know it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Karen! Now I know who to ask about mystery snails.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 8, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Great advice. I used to par-boil zucchini as well. They loved it. I say used to, ‘cause for some reason, over time, they died one by one. Not sure why, my water might be too cold.


I know what you mean, Mark. We've tried three mystery snails (acquired around the same time) but only one made it past the first couple days or so. I thought it might be a water quality issue, but hard to tell. The one still with us is thriving though, and has grown quite a bit.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know what you mean, Mark. We've tried three mystery snails (acquired around the same time) but only one made it past the first couple days or so. I thought it might be a water quality issue, but hard to tell. The one still with us is thriving though, and has grown quite a bit.


Be extremely careful about any products you may put in your tank. Snails are really sensitive to most meds or additives. Read the label completely.

If you pick a snail up, (maybe just to admire his beauty [emoji1]), when you put him back into the tank, make sure to place him rightside up. He needs that air he has trapped under his carapace.

And finally, they will not do well in acidic water. My pH runs about 7.8-8. Much lower, and their shells will start getting ridges and pitting, which won't go away. Look at an older snail...you will see his "good times" and "bad times" written into his shell.

All of the above applies to mystery snails and nerite snails...I know nothing about any other kinds.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 8, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Great advice. I used to par-boil zucchini as well. They loved it. I say used to, ‘cause for some reason, over time, they died one by one. Not sure why, my water might be too cold.


That's a possibility. Mine is 78-80.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone else out there watching the FIFA womens World Cup games? We need a pool started like we had last year for the other World Cup! Tomorrow (Sunday) England play Scotland.

Just back from the Great Baltimore Floatilla, but managed to watch final minutes of Norway vs Nigeria.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 9, 2019)

So is mystery snail a name of the species and not just mystery snails?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 9, 2019)

dmmj said:


> So is mystery snail a name of the species and not just mystery snails?


Yes, a mystery snail is a type of snail, vs. a snail whose identity is a mystery. It's a good clarification to make, though.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 9, 2019)

I honestly thought you were all talking about an actual "mystery" snail. Who's identity was unknown. Live and learn.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 9, 2019)

dmmj said:


> I honestly thought you were all talking about an actual "mystery" snail. Who's identity was unknown. Live and learn.


David, I had to chuckle at this.
Here is a pic of mystery snails. These were mine...I incubated the eggs and you see parent and child.


----------

